# Tool Cabinet Build



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*

Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.

I have been tossing around ideas for a tool cabinet for a while now but have put it off in order to not get distracted and prolong the bench build. Basically I am wanting a cabinet that can be mobile (I am a renter and in the Military so my stuff will have to move eventually) It needs to be able to hold a large amount of tools in a central location. Be a cabinet rather than a chest because I know how I work and I would end up just piling a bunch of stuff on top of the chest which I would then have to move anytime I needed a tool out of the chest lol.

So here are a few inspiration pics.

I would like to develop some type of removable leg structure similar to this..










The shape of the cabinet will be similar to this one I already have with the dimensions tweeked a bit to fit some of the bigger tools into..










And (not that my skills are anywhere good enough to actually pull this off) try to develop the tool storage in a Studley type fashion. I really like that there is NO wasted space in his box and everything has a place and is easily accessible. Plus it is just damn sexy to look at..










So to start things off I picked up about 19bf of Poplar today to get things started.










Now to get my tools together and get some plans drawn up.

Stay tuned….


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


Dude, take a break. You are making us look bad.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


Don't Tell Me My Bidness! 

I never said this was going to get done anytime soon… hell I still need to install the shelf onto my workbench lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


Don't mind the slackers. Let's do dis…..lol

It's tough narrowing down a design isn't it? Still kicking around ideas to finish my french cleat tills.

You'll dig poplar. Some people use gel stains to get some sweet finishes with it btw.


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


That poplar looks ready to be worked, sitting on that nice new bench. Start building ******************** on the new bench, and complete that checklist


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


I have problems keeping up just reading what your building. Way to go.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


Eric, check out Mike's(Paratrooper) cabinet:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/77585
Best one I've seen


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


Aye I like paratroopers aswell


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *The Beginning Stages.. Plans and Poplar..*
> 
> Well, now that my workbench is finished I can finally start on some badly needed tool storage and organization.
> 
> ...


You might find this one interesting (plus there's a building instructions): http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/45871/quick-to-build-tool-cabinet


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Design Solidified Finally...*

This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.

Here is my highly technical "sketch up" of the cabinet 










This is a head on view. The bottom cabinet with drawers on it will reside between the legs and can be un attached and rolled elsewhere in the shop if needed. This will hold mostly consumables (sandpaper, glue up supplies etc) and my sharpening gear. The top of it will fold out becoming a sharpening station that I can place next to my bench for ease of sharpening while working (this is all theoretical of course and subject to change).










This is just a side view illustrating the planned "mobility" section of the cabinet. Basically it's a 2 wheel dolly type setup that should make this pretty easy to roll into a moving van or around the shop if needed while keeping it stable while standing.










Any and all feedback is encouraged on this. As far as I can tell this should work out swimmingly but you guys always find something that I had not thought about or over looked lol.

Thanks for reading and stick around for more!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess since there are no objections here I am going forward with this design. I do need to get a cleaning done in the shop before any wood gets cut though. The level of project spew has reached max capacity lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


I get it, I like it.

Build-out of the tools in my "Wall Hung" has proven to be very difficult. Enough so that I've essentially not started… But for the shelves, drawers and cubbies that were part of the carcase build, I wouldn't be using it. So, thank goodness I incorporated a bunch of that type of tool holding methodology.

Watching this one with earnest. Wait, where'd he come from? ;-)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


I think he just returned from camp..

Oddly enough it is the "build-out" of the tools inside the cabinet that I am most looking forward too lol. I am a bit of a sadist when it comes to that sort of thing though. I should probably see someone about that now that I think about it…..


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


I like it; especially the sharpening station. Never seen that addressed before


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


Race ya to see who gets theirs done first. Get it….cause everyone thinks we're fast….

Whatcha doin on drawer slides? I don't mind wood ones…usually cheaply made from scraps. But I'm gonna splurge on my joinery bench drawers so I can have full extension.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


I have some metal bearing full extension glides that were robbed from a Snap On roll away tool box that was in the trash pile at work I could use. However I might go with wooden ones just because lol.

Oh… and no fair.. you already started and you just have to hang them on the wall! (but yep.. you're on! 1..2..3.. go!  )


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm speaking of my french cleats and joinery bench as my toolbox. I'll be making cabinets with drawers below. Gotta raised some funds first.

Challenge: full extension wood slides. More difficult, but doable. Nothing scared you on your bench….so I thought I cast a gauntlet for ya.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


Cool. Lemme know if you can't find a good design. I've seen a couple in mags.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Design Solidified Finally...*
> 
> This morning before work I finally got a plan together for this cabinet. It hits all the design criteria I had laid out and more so I think it's a go on the build now.
> 
> ...


That's a good design for a tool cabinet. Your blog will be interesting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Makin' Sawdust Finally...*

I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet 

I have only managed one panel but really only spent an hour or so working on it.

First thing to do was to find just the "right" pieces for the sides. I have become quite smitten with the baby poop green grain patterns in this poplar and decided to showcase this instead of trying to hide it.

I grabbed a random assortment from the pile and started matching..










Then measured them out and gave my new D8 a test run… I think I can officially say goodbye to my Stanley sharpwhatevertooth saw now 










Then clamped them up and got to the business of making small boards into big boards.. so much easier with this bench than a pair of saw horses lol..



















Got the horses back out and glued them up…










Now to repeat that 3 more times for the main case.

Stay tuned and thanks for following along!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Nothing like a good bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Yep, what Wayne said. Even the simplest of operations are fun (like jointing the edges of boards) when the work is held like it should be. Enjoy the BPG of your poplar  and we'll follow along! Good pics, too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Isn't that poplar fun to plane?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Looks good so far, Eric. Your tool box is at least 3 steps ahead of mine! 

Cannot wait for more…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Nice work on the tool cabinet build. I'm going to make one myself soon, as the ol' hand tool collection keeps growing.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Yep, nothing like a good bench.. even if it is a useless one like a Roubo.. oops, I stepped in it anyway.. moving on lol..

You are right Red.. this stuff is a lot more fun then the Oak I have been working with that is for sure.. but not as much fun as the cedar 

As far as progress goes.. I got this panel cleaned up and number 2 in the clamps now with 3 ready for glueup. Should start looking like a case somtime this weekend I hope.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


I love to see your work. Your speed and quality of craftsmanship is quite remarkable.

Thank you for taking the time to share Eric.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Eric, your just too damn productive. Maybe I just think about things too long! Looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Makin' Sawdust Finally...*
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning up the mess left from my workbench build and this evening I got started on the actual building of the cabinet
> 
> ...


Nice progress man, I love the poplar!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*

Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.

As each one came out of the clamps and a new one went in I went about cleaning up and flattening the faces with a myriad of hand planes and my scraper.










I purposely made each panel slightly oversized just in case I needed to rip a glue joint and re-joint. So far that hasn't been needed but better safe than sorry.

The 2 sides ready for final dimensioning..










And cleaning up the bottom panel..










Now onto the Bonus Top Of The Day lol…

I will preface this with a statement… I cannot be the only person out there that does this and I am sure most of you will look at this and say "duh!" but I was pretty proud of myself for figuring this out and thought I would share..

I know there has been a few people asking on the forums about chasing their tail when edge planing to a final dimension. You either end up with a slanted edge or completely overshoot your measurement. This is a problem I have had for a while but I finally got it figured out I think.

I need these panels to be 14" wide which means I need to take off close to half an inch. I could rip that but that presents it's own challenges and I prefer to plane the edge down if it is under one inch.

First thing is to determine a reference edge and measure up from there on both ends and draw a line. Unless you are sure your ends are square (these aren't yet) don't use a square to draw the line.. just measure from the same edge on both ends and draw a line connecting them.










I do this on both sides using the same reference edge then clamp it into the vise.

Next I get out my spokeshave. You could also do this with a jack, jointer or block plane but I like how I can see the line with a spokeshave the best and I can take off a lot of material pretty quick with it.

Using the spokeshave I create a beveled edge all the way down to my line. Don't remove the line just barely kiss it. Do this on both sides so that your edge now looks like this..










Now get out your jack plane and plane down the peak until it just disappears and becomes flat from edge to edge. Then a couple light passes with the Jointer and your edge should be straight and square and your board will be the same width across from middle to ends.





































Now I just need to do that with the other 2 panels and the top once it is out of the clamps and I can get started making this look like a cabinet… sorta.. maybe lol.

Stay Tuned


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


Very clever Eric!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


That's a neat trick.


----------



## Gibernak (May 6, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


I'm really looking forward to following this project


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


Great tip Eric. I'll give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


That may be the best use of a spokeshave I've seen so far. I know they're good for lots of things, but this is a very practical use that I really like. Thanks!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm glad you guys found this useful


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


Slick brah!


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *3 down 1 gluing plus a Bonus Handtool Tip of The Day...*
> 
> Over the last couple of days before and after work I have had an assembly line of sorts going on in the shop for the glue up of the side, top and bottom panels of the cabinet case. I am up to 3 done and one more in clamps as we speak.
> 
> ...


Nice trick! Will definitely use that…


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*

Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.

Here is the rough idea..

From the front minus doors..










Behind the plane till and tool storage will be a secondary wall that separates the planes and tools from a pair of saw tills hidden in the back wall.










And a quick mock-up to see it in scale.. the saws on the front will be in the back in their tills but this is roughly how those will be arranged..



















Now as you can see I had a swing out door planned for that until someone pointed out that it might be troublesome as to where I can place the cabinet vs access.

Since my doors are box style doors I already need space on both sides wherever I put this so they can open but it got me thinking about the doors on the side and joked about building tambour doors instead. Well.. that got me thinking and now I really want tambour doors on both sides lol.

So after a quick search on the internet I found that they really aren't as difficult (that I can see) to make as I had thought they were and got started building them.

First thing was to layout and cut the 2 doors on the sides…

Used my handy dandy marking gauge from the swap (Chuck.. this thing is oh so sweet!) to mark for the thickness of the top and bottom panels…










Those marks will also serve for the dovetails too.

Next I stacked 3 saws together, measured how thick the 3 handles were and added a bit to that measurement for the width of the doors. Then held my longest saw inside the mock-up at the angle it will sit in to measure how tall the till will be.

Then transferred those measurements to the 2 side panels, cut the line deep with my knife and drilled the corners with a bit and brace..




























It was at this point my attempt to build this with 100% handtools failed me. After trying 3 different saws to cut the door out I finally caved and fired up the scroll saw. In no time I had 2 holes cut into my nice panels lol.



















Another mock-up for reference..










Then my best helper stopped by to check on my progress.










He wasn't sure about the plan but after some discussion we agreed to push forward with it 

Then I started cutting the slats for the doors themselves. I figured since I had already killed some electrons tonight might as well kill a few more and ripped some sticks on my bandsaw.










At which point I felt bad about all the poor electrons and broke out the miter saw to cut all these to length.










And here is where I stopped for the night. 2 doors worth of slats cut ready to me cleaned up, cambered and glued up to some canvas.










Tomorrow should be a productive day so stay tuned for more


----------



## ElliottH (Jan 17, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


You got a lot done! I bet the lil guy did most of the work though


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


This is great Eric. I love the tambour doors.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome, Eric. No need to feel bad about the electron-killing. Power and hand tools working along together under a master's watchful eye! Cannot wait to see the tambour doors!!!!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Eric, you are on a roll. Only you could take a wise a$$ comment and turn it into something doable! Really looking forward to the build.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


No one will ever accuse you of sitting on the fence. Last night it was an idea, today it's wood. You sir, have moxy.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.. my smart ass mouth gets me in trouble more often than not lol. It's coming along pretty good. I have one door ready for glue and another on it's way. I need to head to wally world and grab some canvas.

Been working out the track in my head and will probably spend the majority of the day finalizing that but the plan for the weekend is to have the case at least ready for assembly by Monday night (talked my way into a 3 day this weekend…. the smart ass mouth also gets me some nice things too lol)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


So the project should be done by say, early Monday right? I mean that gives you just under 48 hours, no problem.
Will you bevel the slats or just gap them?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


I put a simple round over on the edges of the front side.

Got both doors ready for canvas now..










I also did a practice sliding dovetail in some scrap. Came out OK but not great but I am pretty sure I can get these done..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Eric, the dovetail looks fine. It's a mechanical joint so as long as it holds it's doing it's job. I'm guessing that a "pretty" slider comes with experience. You've proved once again with the roundover that I over engineer/complicate my projects! Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


sometimes I can't even keep up reading what you've got done. I've only fixed and restored Tambour Doors, never built one. I somehow feel inadequate.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Don, why should you feel any different than the rest of us mere mortals. Now that I think about it, this would put me well below mortals: quasi-newbee-beginner-hack etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Such excellent work.

I'm not sure if you realize the significance of your work being hard for Don to keep up with but…. damn.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


I seem to be slowing down. I must be getting old!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


"I'm not sure if you realize the significance of your work being hard for Don to keep up with but…. damn."

That is tag-line-worthy…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


I had the same thought.

Eric, how is that mitre saw treating you? I have always wondered if the new style works well.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tool Layout and Tambour Doors 1..*
> 
> Had an unexpected early day at work today (which was nice after nearly 2 weeks of 15+ hour days) so I took advantage of it and started laying out the tool storage preliminary plan.
> 
> ...


Haha.. thanks guys. I need to get this done pretty soon because I will be MIA for most of 2014 and part of 2015 and once I get home I will have just a few months left of my contract so I will need to get myself organized, packed and moved back home pretty quick. Having all the tools in a container will just make that easier.

I'll have to think about the tag line lol.

Ryan - it works "ok" but it has the new style teeth that can't be sharpened and this is already getting dull and starting to wander off the line a bit. I have been looking for a better (read.. vintage) one tbh.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tambour Part 2..*

Today started out really productive but life intervened and production tapered off in the after noon so not as far along as I had hoped I would be by this time but might make it up tomorrow.

I started the day out with some coffee and a no 3.










After both doors worth of slats were flat I got my Grizzly round over plane and spent a leisurely time adding a round over to the face of all the slats lol.





































Added some painters tape to keep the doors together before glueup commences.










This about where productivity dropped off.

After falling asleep on the couch lol.. I drew a quick "plan" for the saw till and door track. I figure the best way to do this is to make it all one unit.










I propped up the sides and the top and ran a string from the bottom of the till to the opposite corner to get my cut angles.




























After that board was cut I quickly realized my angles were all wrong and I just wasted a nice piece of poplar so that is when I said enough for today.

Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow when I get to use my new "power tool"


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 2..*
> 
> Today started out really productive but life intervened and production tapered off in the after noon so not as far along as I had hoped I would be by this time but might make it up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


After my new leg vise chop, I'm loving me some poplar too. Sure is gonna look pretty! Way to recognize when the fates are against you--this is coming along great, man!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 2..*
> 
> Today started out really productive but life intervened and production tapered off in the after noon so not as far along as I had hoped I would be by this time but might make it up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yeah, not sure what was going on yesterday but I just realized this morning that I was COMPLETELY over engineering the saw till. A much simpler design is incoming lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 2..*
> 
> Today started out really productive but life intervened and production tapered off in the after noon so not as far along as I had hoped I would be by this time but might make it up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The tambour doors are looking great.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *

I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!

So I got re-organized and turned my focus on prepping the panels for assembly. First thing on that list was to knock out the grooves for the sliding dovetailed drawer cubbies.

I asked my helper if he wanted to help me out but he was busy chilling on the couch..










So it was up to me to figure these out ;-)

I had originally planned to make a dovetail stair saw for this and will probably still make one (plus a stair saw) but I was in the mood to get these done so I made a fence with an angle cut in the face in the mean time.

I laid out my lines and knifed the cut line then back cut it with a chisel to get a good kerf for the saw to follow across the 2 faces. Set up the fence and going reeeeeaaaallly slowly at first to establish the cut I used my D8 to cut the line on both sides.




























Then I used a chisel to remove as much waste as I could reach with it on both ends to establish the depth.










Then I sharpened up my new router plane and removed the rest of it. This guy worked great! One problem though was my blade holder. I should have known this would happen because I didn't wrap the brass around the back corner but I was hoping for the best and I was wrong lol. The wood snapped upon first use so I will have to rebuild that.










Luckily I had a blade holder from a #71 that I used as a template for this one that fit nicely and got the job done.

She makes nice curlies!



















Then I repeated the process on the second groove and by the end of the day I had 2 dovetailed grooves ready for their respective shelves which I will wait to make till the case is assembled for the same reasons as the saw till.




























Now I am goignt o head to the orange store to brainstorm material for the dividing wall. Once that is decided on I can gut the dado for it and get to dovetailing the case together.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


Prime Time work going on here - major galoot points!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


I have to get used to seeing you work on that great bench. I forget its an Airframer post. 

Great work there Eric. Look forward to seeing how you cut the mating pieces.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


Impressive job AF. Really looking forward to seeing you fashion the shelves that will complete the sliding dovetails.

I'm enjoying following along with the build, thank you for taking the time to share it.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


Have read through your build sofar and look froward to see how it ends. Thansk for sharing!


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


High-level accuracy, very impressive.

Memo to self: build a router plane urgently.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


Awesome sliding dovetail, Eric! A very unique approach…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


I like the contrast of the blade holder from the #71.

A hand cut sliding dove tail using hand made tools. Bravo!!


----------



## SRRieman (May 31, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Refocusing, Reorganizing and Sliding Dovetails.. *
> 
> I realized yesterday morning that I was getting way ahead of myself trying to make the saw till with the door guides before the case was assembled. I need to know the exact dimensions of the space it will occupy before I build it *doh!
> 
> ...


Great work so far. I'm gonna have to keep my eye on this one as I am building mine right now as well, actually just getting ready to cut the dovetails for the case.

Wondering about drawers though…I have stuff to put in the drawers, but mine would be like 5 inches deep max and the fit of them is what has me apprehensive about them.

Are you adding drawers in your cabinet?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Starting To Take Shape Now..*

It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.

All 52 dovetails were cut by hand essentially the same way. The first set looks like I chewed them out of the wood but they all improved with each corner lol. I am not beating myself up too much about that because these were my first "serious" foray into cutting dovetails. I don't really count the ones on my bench build *shrug..

I'll get to the pics now. They can tell the story a bit better than I can.




































































































Now onto getting the inside wall, drawer shelves and slides made then assemble this and get started on the door.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


good to see you back in the shop!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good as usual Eric. +1 to Don's comment!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


Very nice AF.


----------



## OldBoatMan (Sep 29, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


You are courageous to take on so many dovetails in such good wood. And I admire your courage.

Love your blog. Keep it up!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. It was good to get back into the shop even for just a little bit. Gonna try and squeeze in a bit more time today to get this pulled back apart and fix an error in measuring and possibly get the rabbet on the back cut. Then it will be T&G time.

OBM.. it's not courage.. just shear ignorance and stupidity lol.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of dang dovetails! Well done. That does take courage.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting To Take Shape Now..*
> 
> It has taken longer than I had hoped to get an update here but I wanted to wait till I had some tangible progress made before posting an update. So after a month of long days at work followed by a family emergency that kept me out of the shop for 3 weeks I have what is starting to look like a cabinet sitting on my bench.
> 
> ...


Looking good, man.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tambour Part 3..*

I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.

First thing was to plug the back end of the sliding dovetails so i can get the back ready for some T&G slats.









































































With that done I wanted to knock out another part that I had been putting off which was gluing up the canvas onto the tambour doors. I had been putting this off because it required a fixture to be built to hold everything square while it was glued up and quite frankly.. I couldn't be bothered till today lol.

Knocked out the jig pretty quick (should have just done it a long time ago) and got to work..
































































And now I am just waiting on glue to dry so I can see how badly I f'd these away. Hopefully they work out but if not I guess I'll have to start over.. no turning back on these now 

Stay tuned!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


Fun build to watch Eric. What makes you think something went wrong? They look great to me. Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


I think I might have used too much glue and have some squeeze out on one side of one of the doors that I am afraid is going to permanently affix it to the jig lol.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


Looking good Eric. Better clean up the Betty Crocker spatula and put it back before your wife notices it's missing. ;-)


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Eric! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


nice looking mitre box saw ! hehehe


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


Soon to be replaced with an even nicer looking one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


I love the suspense!!! Great DT plugs, btw. Go, man, go!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


*Tambour Update* -

Pulled the doors out of the jig this morning and I can now mark make tambour off my bucket list I think.

They were stuck to the jig in a couple places but that was easily dealt with.














































All that is left is to clean them up and get a track built up. First I have an up the back blow out to deal with on the boy lol…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour Part 3..*
> 
> I was able to squeak in a few hours of shop time today so I finally got back to work on the tool cabinet build.
> 
> ...


Huzzah!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*

The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!





































Then I got started on a spot that has cause me some anxiety for some reason… the back of the cabinet..

After weighing the options I have decided on T&G with rabbets on the top and bottom and grooves along the sides with a center "Key Stone" slat with tongues on both sides (the T&G will be facing opposite directions from each other on either side of the key stone so the side grooves will work)... for the record… I have no idea what I am doing and simply making this up as I go so if this plan is stupid… I'll know soon enough lol.

My stock of poplar is 3/4" thick. Most cabinet back plans call for 1/2" stock and I considered scrubbing these down a 1/4" to get to 1/2" but after some measuring it became clear that 3/4" would work best so I can get the tambour tracks installed without too much shimming involved. So I will keep them thicker than usual. Hopefully this won't cause too much trouble.

Getting started I need to cut the stopped rabbet on the top and bottom panels.

I set my sweet sweet marking guage I got from ChuckC in the marking gauge swap (thanks again!) and scored a very crisp and deep line for the back wall of the rabbet..



















Then it was time to get this guy out of it's box for the first time since I bought it almost a year ago and sharpen it up..










In that pic you can see one of 2 ends I chopped out with a chisel to accommodate the rabbet plane. I also clamped a knocker board to the front and back of the rabbet to keep me from knocking the pins off either end with the plane..

Then after some fiddling and a short learning curve I went to town with the #78 and finished off the rabbet..





































Now when measuring these out I figured an arbitrary measurement of 1/2" deep leaving 1/4" of the panel on the top and bottom. Now that it is cut this seems a bit deep but I will live with it and see if this fails spectacularly of works out. I am about halfway through chopping out the end wastes on the top panel now then it will be time to give the #45 a spin on the sides..

Stay tuned!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


I am learning and enjoying AF. Thank you.

Funny that you are surprised by your capabilities, no one else finds it remotely unexpected.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Funny that you are surprised by your capabilities, no one else finds it remotely unexpected.

Most of us made some nice firewood on out first attempts. You just do it like you've done it forever!


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Nicely done Eric.

Those fillister planes are great! I love my MF 85.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks guys! I think it is mostly because I feel like I don't know what I am doing and just making it up as I go (which is true in the truest sense) and because of that I couldn't possibly be doing it correctly lol.

The perfectionist in me has an anxiety problem I think….


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Finished up the top rabbet tonight. This one came out kinda ugly. Had to give up on the #78 due to the grain changing direction on me or something. Either way it wasn't cooperating with me tonight lol. Basically cut this with a chisel. Utilitarian but not fine furniture for sure..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Not calling you out by any stretch, but the only time the #78 let me down was when the iron needed honing…

Looks great, Eric. And Tony is right on, BTW.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Yeah ti worked great last night but tonight it was creating a piss poor wall and the blade height adjustment was finicky as all hell. Might need the blade honed but just sharpened it up last night and only cut a 12" rabbet with it.. have never had a blade dull that fast before lol.

Meh.. whats done is done now lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Ah, the Venerable #78. Sometimes it's worthy of scorn after all.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


Looks sweet Eric, my luck with the 78 runs hot and cold. I'm guessing my technique probably needs work. :0)


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Tambour and Rabbets... Oh My..*
> 
> The glue is dry on the canvas backs for the tambour doors. Pulled them out of the jig yesterday and broke them all free of each other and to my surprise they curl up very nicely!
> 
> ...


+2 to Tonys comment

If only I could that nice…


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tonguing and Grooving The Night Away...*

So I finally finished cleaning up and installing the missing parts for my #45 and couldn't resist putting it to work.

First lets catch up..

Last installment I had finished 1 of 2 rabbets for the top and bottom of the back. I finished up the second one last night. This one didn't go as smoothly as the last and I really cannot pin point the issue but my #78 just would not cooperate. I ended up chopping the whole thing with a chisel. Remind me not to do that again lol.

It ain't the perttiest joint but it will work..










Top and bottom finished..










Now I turned my attention to the grooves along the back sides. For this I broke out the #45 and a 1/4" plow cutter. That is when I realized I might have a problem. According to the grain direction I would have to go at this using the plane left handed on the bench. I wasn't sure if the #45 was capable of doing this but never to be restricted by rules I moved the rods over to the other side, installed the fence and gave it a go.. it worked swimmingly. I originally was going to try and make these stopped grooves so they wouldn't go through the tails but said F it and just went the whole length. The holes will only be visible on the bery back top and bottom and if they really bother me I can easily plug them.














































Then there is the second area that has been dealing me fits since dreaming this up.. the secondary wall that will separate the saw till in back from the rest of the tool storage in front. I have decided to just do a simple T&G wall.

Maxed out my #45 on these cuts..



















Turns out my plow cutter is slightly smaller than my tongue cutter (which isn't abnormal for these planes from what i read) so out came the #78 to fix that up.. only needed one pass per side..





































And now for those of you who are confused about how this wall is situated in the box.. this might help clear that up..



















So I toss this out to the panel… is this a fools errand? I plan to add a nailer to the top and bottom till side of the secondary wall to pin each slat to which should(?) keep it flat and control movement?

Also.. beaded or no?

Stay Tuned!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Tonguing and Grooving The Night Away...*
> 
> So I finally finished cleaning up and installing the missing parts for my #45 and couldn't resist putting it to work.
> 
> ...


Great show Eric! Nice work and wonderfully documented. Thanks.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Tonguing and Grooving The Night Away...*
> 
> So I finally finished cleaning up and installing the missing parts for my #45 and couldn't resist putting it to work.
> 
> ...


Man, you rock! 

The whole thing is going to be quite heavy I think.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Tonguing and Grooving The Night Away...*
> 
> So I finally finished cleaning up and installing the missing parts for my #45 and couldn't resist putting it to work.
> 
> ...


I'm still a confused as to what you are doing with the walls and the tambour doors but I'm sure it will be sweet. Great action shots! Thats a nice use of the T&G cutters.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Tonguing and Grooving The Night Away...*
> 
> So I finally finished cleaning up and installing the missing parts for my #45 and couldn't resist putting it to work.
> 
> ...


Can't answer on the nailer Q. I have no experience in this dept. On the bead though, I would go without, but thats cause I like things clean and simple. I say its your box man, if you like beads, bead the whole darn thing.  Lookin good


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*

Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.

I was sitting at the bench and decided to do a quick dry fit of the top to see where the secondary wall would land on it when I noticed I had made a HUGE error.

I rabbeted the wrong side of the top!

I had checked and re-checked before cutting it but somehow STILL ended up getting the wrong end. So now I have a rabbet joint along the front edge of the top panel.



















My thinking on how to hide this is to add a curved decorative trim piece to that section.

Something like this but not exactly like it.. you get the idea..










The bad part is that this was my ugly rabbet so I will need to deal with cleaning that up to get a good joint out of it. Any other ideas?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


Bummer AF. I don't know if the piece needs to be all that decorative. Maybe something as simple as a stopped chamfer w/lamb's tongue or something along those lines would be enough.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


Imo, if you need a square edge, why not clean up the rabbet and insert another piece of poplar, plane and sand too the existing profile. Or use a contrasting hardwood to make it fancy.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


Measure twice, cut once, curse thrice.

+1 on WhoMe's idea of adding a strip of contrasting hardwood as an accent.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


I had considered doing that but would loose the 2 pins. I could recut them but if it can be done without that I am all for it.

Tony.. I like the simpler idea. I might play around with my sash cutter on the 45 and see what I can come up with.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


I like the decorative panel idea. Some of the most interesting features on my pieces have been the result of recovering from mistakes.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


I had considered doing that but would loose the 2 pins

Why? I was just thinking you could inset a contrasting piece into the errant rabbet, not cut off any more.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


Just glue some wood into the rabbet, once that's dry plane it down about a 1/16"th. Glue another thin strip to the front to hide the interruption in the grain. Plain it flush to the other parts and Voila! Invisible…


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


JayT - Ahh. I was confused. I see what you are saying now. I'll play around with some wood and see how things look.

Maur - I like that idea too.. but now I am starting to like the trim piece idea lol. I'll have a plan of some sort settled on by tonight I think.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


I would fill it with the same wood type. You should be able to make a seamless repair.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


ARGGGGGG!!! I just checked the bottom panel and I DID IT ON THAT ONE TOO!!!!!

I give up.. gotta ponder this one for a bit..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


It's miller time!. Walk away, breathe, punch the wall, sacrifice a chicken, anything but try to work on that now. I drilled through the show face of a piece on Tuesday night. I'll take care of it tomorrow. Your good at this so no worries you'll come up with something and Stef will 'dis ya and Red will cheer you on. Ah life is good ;0)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


If I was still a drinker it would definitely be Miller Time but for now this is nagging me too much to step away from.

Gonna go look through my wood pile and see what I can come up with for patches….


----------



## robswork (Feb 1, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


Couple thoughts, what about cutting the case down in depth and either adding a face frame or flush mounting a frame and panel back. I try to think of these moments as times to show my true skill. Old boss said anyone can do it when things go right, true craftsman make it work when things go astray. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


I would cut it back and glue on a strip to rebuild the edge, then re-cut the front dovetail.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


*tsangell* - You know… After fiddling with it all night trying to get a filler piece fitted I think that is the route I will have to take.

More on this tomorrow..


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


It is way past tomorrow, what did you come up with? Why will a filler piece, top and bottom not work? It would still offer symmetry.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


Tony - I ain't done pissin' and moanin' about it yet lol..

No I have the panels in clamps gluing right now and have stepped aside to work on my swap item for a bit to take a breather from this. Hoping to get back at it this weekend.


----------



## SubVette (Mar 3, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Aww Crap... Gonna need help hiding this mistake...*
> 
> Well, this morning I had an "Aww Piss" moment over my morning coffee.
> 
> ...


You must have alot of self control, I probablly would'nt have a top left after that. lol I agree with a filler peice, maybe put a lip on it, on the top part so you can not tell unless you look staright down on it. From the front it would look good. (A real thin lip so it does not protude out by much.)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Getting Back At It...*

Aside from this being the second longest build on LJ's next to Stef's workbench build, I have finally started back to work on this cabinet.

We last left off with me finding out that I need to learn front from back. The rabbets cut for the back were actually done on the front of the top and bottom panels. After a year and a half of pretending the problem would fix it's self I finally ripped the offending section off and glued up a new strip of wood. Cut a couple new dove tails and the case was whole again with a little help from my shop elf..



















Next up was to make the divider panels for the drawer section…










Lined up and plowed the groove for the divider wall..










Then the second drawer shelf and drawer dividers then on to dealing with the next issue.. Getting my 'ol Heft and Hubris to fit in a tight spot..



















I cut a series of cross grained cuts and chiseled out the wasted then cleaned it up with a scraper followed by 60 grit sand paper and at the end of it all it fits again!



















Now it is on to making and hanging the doors and then staring on the interior walls, tabour tracks and drawers then finally fitting in all the tools… Stay Tuned!


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Getting Back At It...*
> 
> Aside from this being the second longest build on LJ's next to Stef's workbench build, I have finally started back to work on this cabinet.
> 
> ...


Looking good! And nice improvisation for the fit


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Getting Back At It...*
> 
> Aside from this being the second longest build on LJ's next to Stef's workbench build, I have finally started back to work on this cabinet.
> 
> ...


Hooray!! Great to see you back on it. What was it for now? I can't quite remember


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Getting Back At It...*
> 
> Aside from this being the second longest build on LJ's next to Stef's workbench build, I have finally started back to work on this cabinet.
> 
> ...


That is golden "After a year and a half of pretending the problem would fix it's self" I've been doing it with my kitchen cabinet doors… getting similar results as you …


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Cabinet Doors #1*

Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.

The front is for an assortment of tools..










And behind the interior wall is the saw till accessed by the small tambour doors on either side of the case..










If my measuring is correct I should be able to fit 5-6 full sized saws in that till (fingers crossed).

Now back to the doors. I started this build without much in the way of cabinet building knowledge and had I known then what I know now I would have factored the doors into the main case then cut them off like a box lid. Not to be deterred by ignorance I will have to build the door frames separate and try hard to make them square to the case.

I ripped some poplar and cut the pieces to size..



















Then it was on to the Moxon for some dovetails..



















The plan for tomorrow is to get the tails on the other ends cut and the pins for the top and bottom pieces. The…... My first attempt at raised panels for the fronts.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


Awesome Eric. Makes me want to make one!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


It's looking good Eric. I did my doors the same way you are doing your's and kicked myself for the same reason should have made a box then cut the top off. I did get the doors glued up square but one of them was about an 1/8" from being flat. I did luck out and the corner that stuck out was on the bottom and I had latches on both doors to secure them so it pulls in flat when the doors are closed. I was so worried about square that I forgot to check for flat.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Eric! I really like those sliding DT's.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


I sure miss the old coffee cup.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


Me too Red *sniff.. Me too..


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


I'm liking it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Cabinet Doors #1*
> 
> Welp, today I got started on the doors for the cabinet. First though while the wife and I were at our local dollar store I grabbed a couple sheets of foam project panels to use as a layout planner for the interior spaces. This will help to show how the cabinet is divided up better I think.
> 
> ...


Definitely coming along nicely. I'm liking it also.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saw Till and Tambours Oh My!*

I had to put on the breaks this morning just before I started working on the doors some more. I had the sudden and timely realization that in order to properly square up the doors with the case the case needs to be glued and stable. So in order to do that I needed to finish up the saw till which is attached to the back and middle dividing wall.

First though.. going back a couple days.. I had another epiphany. I want the drawer fronts to fit flush inside the case. I know from experience that no matter how much I try my work is not going to be and exact size from one drawer face to the next so I took a piece of dollar store foam board. Placed it ont he ground and laid the case on top of it then scribed the openings onto it.



















Then once they were cut all the way out I have exact templates for the drawer openings to use to cut out the drawer faces with (all in theory of course.. )



















So taking 2 steps back today I got started on the back and till. The back was cut from 5/8" construction grade ply.. aka the HD "Special Buy" stuff. Then after locating the center point for the till I drilled a 1/2" hole in it to run a 1/2" oak dowel through. You can kinda see the layout and peg in this pic… ignore the shop minion "watering" the case *sigh…










Then I needed to do some work on finishing up the tambour doors. I had been waiting to cut the rabbets along the outer edge of the doors for some reason and today was do or die day. It actually went fairly easily and quick.. Just measure and cut the inner wall then hit it with the 'ol 78. Finish that up with a few passes with a block plane to bevel the edge and done..



















After that a quick test fit was in order with my longest saw (still waiting on a restore it is)..




























Now I just need to figure out the details for the saw holders and cut the inner wall and glue up the case. Stay tuned!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Oh My!*
> 
> I had to put on the breaks this morning just before I started working on the doors some more. I had the sudden and timely realization that in order to properly square up the doors with the case the case needs to be glued and stable. So in order to do that I needed to finish up the saw till which is attached to the back and middle dividing wall.
> 
> ...


Cool stuff AF. I was wondering how the saw till was going to work. Good idea.

In the future would something like poster board be easier for the drawer fronts?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Oh My!*
> 
> I had to put on the breaks this morning just before I started working on the doors some more. I had the sudden and timely realization that in order to properly square up the doors with the case the case needs to be glued and stable. So in order to do that I needed to finish up the saw till which is attached to the back and middle dividing wall.
> 
> ...


Looking good Eric!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Oh My!*
> 
> I had to put on the breaks this morning just before I started working on the doors some more. I had the sudden and timely realization that in order to properly square up the doors with the case the case needs to be glued and stable. So in order to do that I needed to finish up the saw till which is attached to the back and middle dividing wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I made more progress on the saw till tonight. I also got the case glued up.














































I managed to get 6 full sized panel saws in there. Should be enough… for now. I hope to get the tambour tracks done tomorrow and then the back installed.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*

I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.














































At this point I can call that done and waiting on doors to be installed.

Today I got in there and was able to get one set of Tambour channels "mostly" done. I say mostly because there is still about half of the channel length left to be fabricated as I scratch my head as to how best to route the 2 doors over each other inside the case if both are open at the same time.

Here is a teaser shot of that action.. I forgot to take more pics today as I was putting it together.



















Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


That is sweet!

Could you just leave one going straight across the top, and have the other one angle below it? I feel like you've got quite a pit of space in the V between the two saw angles to play with. How complicated that'll be to make, I don't know lol


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


I have played around with routing them into the V and it works but I have concerns with the tooth up configuration of the till possibly cutting into the open door when inserting and removing the saws. I'm thinking skimming one under the other across the top like you said might work best. I'm going to play around with it some more tomorrow and this time get some pics made lol.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


It's certainly a sweet design. Will be interested to see how it plays out


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


I dig it AF!! Absolutely cool.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


I like how you worked this out. Before, I was having difficulty visualizing the saw storage.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


I got it figured out Mos… one squeaked underneath the other..










More updates to come once they are done/done..


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Part Deux..*
> 
> I made more progress on the saw till Yesterday.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saw Till and Tambours #3...*

A lot has happened since the last update just nothing that looks like much of anything has been done lol. I hate that kind of progress but it must be made to move forward.

Yesterday I was able to finish up cutting and fitting the track for the doors to ride in. Something that should be done before one of the panels is immovable… yeah.. that got a bit tricky but with the help of some brass stock and some juice cans I got it all glued up successfully.














































After that was done I needed to figure out how to mirror that onto the back of the cabinet. My sons sidewalk chalk and some paper to the rescue!










Now I just had to cut that out and install it to the back and whalla.. tambour that actually opens and closes!














































Then today after the boy left to visit Grandma I started putting the finish onto the inside of the saw till and making the stop piece for the doors.

First I painted the inside fo the back with some rattle can flat black. Why? Because it's cheap ply and paint seems to work best in that application. The till is dark inside so black seems to work. I just mainly wanted to get something on it to prevent any moisture issues. I then hit the entire inside of the case side of the till with dark walnut danish oil.



















Then while that was drying I started on the pull stop for the doors. I searched through my tub 'o' cutoffs to find something interesting and I came across a piece of rosewood that Terry sent me a while back. Why not right? I think I'll just throw all the woods at this while I am at it lol.

I measured and cut two pieces off of it and finish planed them to size..










Then I cut the rabbet in the back so it can fit flush into the last strip of tambour.



















Finally I shaped it up with a rasp and sand paper..










Then I knocked around some door pull Ideas and landed on a dowel inserted into some maple then turned that on the drill press till it was knob like in appearance..










Got it all glued up and tested some finishes..

Top to bottom is 3-2-1, Cherry Danish Oil and Dark Walnut Danish Oil. I decided on the 3-2-1. It just seemed to give it the most depth.










Annnnnnd this is where we have it for today.. one door with 3 coats of finish applied waiting on it's mate to get finished then we can FINALLY attach the back and call the saw till done.










And a closeup of the stop block and knob..










That's all for now. I hope to get the other door done tomorrow and this all one piece by the end of the day.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours #3...*
> 
> A lot has happened since the last update just nothing that looks like much of anything has been done lol. I hate that kind of progress but it must be made to move forward.
> 
> ...


That is looking good. Tambour doors is something I want to try sometime.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours #3...*
> 
> A lot has happened since the last update just nothing that looks like much of anything has been done lol. I hate that kind of progress but it must be made to move forward.
> 
> ...


looking good, Eric! Glad the rosewood came in handy.

Those doors look like a ton of work, but I've always liked their appearance!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours #3...*
> 
> A lot has happened since the last update just nothing that looks like much of anything has been done lol. I hate that kind of progress but it must be made to move forward.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's going to be a really cool till.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours #3...*
> 
> A lot has happened since the last update just nothing that looks like much of anything has been done lol. I hate that kind of progress but it must be made to move forward.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!

Terry - I still have a few more pieces that are waiting for their purpose (and one will be found soon I think).

The doors aren't really that much work… I have made a lot of work out of them through simple ignorance of the easier methods lol. If I had a table saw and a routah this would have all been done in a day probably. But then I couldn't bug you guys everyday blogging aout the same 2 doors as the day before lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours #3...*
> 
> A lot has happened since the last update just nothing that looks like much of anything has been done lol. I hate that kind of progress but it must be made to move forward.
> 
> ...


It's coming out great Eric.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*

We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.

Once that was done they both got a good waxing along with the channels.










Then the back was glued in place and with some accidental interior squeeze out issues cleaned up I now have a functional saw till with two tambour access doors. So easy a toddler can use 'em lol.



















He spent the next 10 minutes opening and closing them. He even moved his saw into the till lol.





































I got out the GoPro and get a video of them in action made.. nothing spectacular but gets the point across.






Next up is the doors! Thanks for following along.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


Great job Eric. Now your saws will be dust free, but easily accessible when you need them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


Awesome and unique, Eric. Looks good, works well, and the boy is entertained. Sounds like a win all the way around!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


That is a really good use of some of the dead space behind a plane till. Original use of tambour doors also. You don't see tambours on tool storage cabinets.
Something about doors and toddlers just keeps them entertained for hours.
Dovetails are looking pretty good also.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Eric! 
I assume your son will inherit the toolchest…sure hope he still likes the tambours in 30 years…since they cannot be removed!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


So cool AF!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

It is actually a relief to get this part of the build out of the way. As was mentioned you don't see this in tool cabinet builds so I was beginning to think there was a good reason for it lol.

Terry he will inherit it if it last that long lol. As of now he thinks it is already his! He moved his planes in just before we closed up shop.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


Very nice Eric ! Terry's got the process down right as well ..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Saw Till and Tambours Finally Finished!*
> 
> We had some nice weather today so the shop door was opened and sanding and finishing of the second door commenced.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Looks like a grrr8 lil helper there.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*

This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..

A couple weeks ago while finishing up the tambours I went ahead and ripped and cut to length the wall panels for the doors.



















So with those sitting around already all that was left was to get to cuttin' some dovetails..



















Then came along a new Doucette and Wolfe build video (worth searching for on YouTube..) and I got a hair to get fancy and cut the tails on the tops smaller than the bottom to get some small pins for contrast.. got a bit carried away and these turned out VERY small.. too small really but with some glue they will hold just not very practical… not recommended.




























Then came time to mark and cut the tiny pins.. this leads us to our bonus tool mod for this entry..

*Bonus Tool Mod*

I could barley get my thinnest marking knife in between the tails to mark the pins with so after some thinking this is the solution I came up with and I wish I had done this WAY sooner.. works perfectly!

For any of you who have one of these P.O.S. Crown flush cut saws out there and have been as bummed as I was when I realized just what a waste of money it was..










I found a use for it.. it just requires you to remove the blade (easy enough to do with a vise) reduce the height of the brass back a bit on a belt sander to give better clearance… replace the blade in the brass back with some epoxy.. shorten the blade to the length of the back and you have a VERY nice dovetail marking saw..

It took about a total of 10 minutes to get it fixed up..














































The blade is way too thin to work as a flush cut saw without bending with the slightest effort but is perfect to get a nice and flush saw kerf started for cutting pins..

So with that done I got the tails finished and now have 2 doors ready for the face panels and glue..














































Next up is the raised frame and panel door fronts..


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


Nice looking dovetails!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


Good stuff. You must be a glutton for punishment them things are tiny.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


Mighty fine dovetails there.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


good job on the doors. Sometimes we just have to do something that is not practical just because we can. Think what that did for your dovetail skills. That is going to be a nice cabinet when finished.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. This things keeps growing in complexity but that is what it is for kinda.. skill expansion and such. I spent the whole night researching how to make inlaid edge banding for F's sakes lol.. I think the build time frame just took on a couple more months….


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


Looking outstanding Eric. Cool mod too!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Starting On The Box Doors.. Plus Bonus Dovetail Tool Mod*
> 
> This week has been all about getting the door frames dovetailed together for the box style front doors on this cabinet. This was a nice task to finally finish as it gives me a final dimension for the cabinet to see and start planning the base for. More on that to come but first the doors..
> 
> ...


Love that little saw starter Eric!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Doors Complete and Hung!*

I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.

Since I last updated this I have completed the doors and got them installed on the cabinet. I also faced the cabinet with some sapele edge banding. I realize it covers the sliding dovetail ends but it really cleans up the inside faces of the cabinet very nicely and ties in the door fronts with the inside.

Not a whole lot to say about the process that you can't make out in the pics so I'll just post those up and you guys can have at them…. pretty stoked about getting to this point. Now I can get the drawers made and start getting the hangers and tills built up.

























































































































































































































Started on the drawer fronts today as well… My sapele supply is dwindling *sniff.. but will be enough for the drawers and some tills I think.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Are the doors sapele? Either way, I'm diggin 'em. Nice work.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Yep, the wood combo on the doors is gorgeous!
And nice workmanship, too!
Wow, it's huge…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Very nice. That's some solid frame and panel work.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


That is going to be one nice cabinet. You realize with nice looking cabinets and other furniture in you shop you tend to spend more time out there. Looks like your shop elf is doing well also.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, and nice… 
This will be a shop fixture that you will really enjoy using, then pass on to the wee one we see in one of the above pics.
Great work!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks. I am pretty excited to finally have the doors and case complete and can move on to the "Fun Part" of fitting all my tools into it… well after the drawers are finished. I have never built a drawer before so this should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


AF, I really hope fitting your tools into beautiful cabinets this nice is fun. My fun was spoiled when all was fitted as planned and then some more tools arrived that I "needed", and … well they just wouldn't fit!

DanK


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


That has been in the back of my mind throughout the build. In the 2 years almost that I have been building this I have purposely been trying to solidify my "main" tool box inventory to that which I actually use along with any planned future tools I know I will want or need. That gives me a pretty solid idea of what I need to fit in here and any that show up afterwards will just have to get their own box lol.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


^ Uh huh, thats when you build a traveling chest, then a specialized saw chest then …........


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Very nice Eric. I was wondering about your cabinet just the other day. Glad to see the update.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Nice work Eric, gonna look great on the wall.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Very fine.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Nice work on the doors.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous Eric. Awesome stock selection too. You are doing a fantastic job.

Baby AF is growing a ton.

Thanks for taking us along on the build.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Doors Complete and Hung!*
> 
> I really had thought I had updated this blog since the last one… sorry about that.
> 
> ...





> Baby AF is growing a ton.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No kidding! Either he is growing like a weed (which he is) or I am taking too d*#mn long to finish this… This is a pic from the early few days of the build… I think I need to get this in gear before he is out of school lol..


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Starting on the drawers..*

Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.

The day started with dimensioning all the drawer fronts. Earlier in the build I had traced the openings onto some paper backed foam from the .99 store and numbered each drawer to help simplify the process. That seemed to do the trick.










After cutting them slightly over sized I planed them down to the template and fitted them into the drawer slots.










Then I got to work on the drawer boxes and successfully cut my first half blind dovetails. Honestly.. not sure why i was hesitant to try this before.. not much harder then full dovetails.










Then before I knew it I had a complete drawer!




























I built them so they can be inset and the plan is to trim around the drawer front with maple. Which leads me to ask where everyone is getting their ring drawer pulls from. I am having a heck of a time finding them in the right size.

Well.. now that one is done I can go into production mode and knock the rest of these out fairly quick.

Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats on the half-blinds plunge, too!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Going to be a nice cabinet. Drawers look sweet.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Snappy job. Is the goal to get most or all of your standard handtools in the cabinet?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


The goal is to get as close to all as I can get. That may not happen but once the cabinet is finished I will probably spend the next year and a half fitting them all in there lol.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very enjoyable task, though.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Eric, nice 1/2 blind DT's. I need to try to do that someday.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Looks really nice Eric. DT's are more intimidating then they are difficult aren't they?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Eric! I'm about to try the exact same thing for the first time…but now you've added pressure to my half-blinds! LOL.

I think LV has ring pulls, but I haven't made it that far in the process…


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


For my toolbox this is where I got the ring pulls.
http://www.whitechapel-ltd.com/category/armrings.html

81EUP5

They are a little spendy but the comany is in Jackson WY They ship fast. I had them in 3 days in Boise not bad coming from Jackson.

with your skills you might be ahead making your own.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Looks great Eric.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


I like the foam board idea. You did a bang up job Eric, expected nothing less. Looking good.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Starting on the drawers..*
> 
> Today was a day of first for me. I have never made a drawer and I have never cut half blind dovetails before today. All in all it was a good day. So good in fact that I had to make myself walk away from the shop while things were going good before I got to excited and f'd something away lol.
> 
> ...


Half blind doves are on my list of to do. Great job man.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*

This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.










That went well until I cut all the backs the wrong sizes (cut them all the same size when only 2 of the 5 are the same size… )

So it was off to find another cut off and thickness it again and cut the rest of the backs. This took up a little more than half the day so only one drawer was finished that day..










Today went much better. With everything already cut to size it was just a matter of cutting some dovetails.



















As things went on a rhythm was found and I now have 5 nearly complete drawers.























































These now need to be glued and get some maple trim made for the outside edges. I also need to fashion some pulls for them.

Stay tuned for more. Thanks for reading!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


Sure is looking nice. Your dovetails look really clean. I like your tape drawer pulls.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


Looks great Eric!
You're getting good at DT's!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a frustrating day at the start. Nice recovery; it is looking fantastic AF.

What is the purpose of the swale on the left of the shelf for? (sorry if you have mentioned previously and I have forgotten)


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


Tony, I think he needed a little more room for his #8 to fit.

I didn't understand what the maple trim was going to be for. I think everything looks great as it is Eric.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


Yep, the cut out is so my #8 would fit.. slight measurement error early on in the build.

Duck.. the trim is to bring the drawer fronts flush up to the case while allowing me to inset the drawer pulls keeping them from protruding and interfering with the doors etc. It should become clear soon.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


Got it.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive.  Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


I agree with tony. Nice recovery!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Drawers Part 2.. Mostly done.*
> 
> This weekend was fairly productive. Saturday morning I set out to get the rest of the drawers dovetailed and bottoms cut. It was a good plan but Murphy had other plans for me that day. I was able to get most of the sides cut and grooved when I ran out of 1/2" poplar with one side left to cut and 3 backs needed. Luckily I have plenty of 3/4" poplar cut offs laying around that all was needed was to thickness one of them and cut the rest of what I needed.
> 
> ...


That is gonna be a beauty of a cabinet


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Making Trim for the Drawers...*

I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.

I started out with maple but the figured grain was not wanting to cooperate with my #45 at all (or the other way around.. not sure) so I decided to see how Sapele would look on them.

First task was to shape the trim. I went with a simple 3 bead design made by using a beading blade that was 1/3 the size of the trim. The first and second cuts were perched right on the edges which establishes the outer grooves for the middle bead keeping the 3 evenly spaced.










A word of warning.. when cutting the center bead you need to fully raise the blade and slowly lower it until it just barely cuts and slowly lower it 1/2 turn as you complete the bead. Since the grooves are already established if you don't raise the blade you will be making a VERY deep initial cut that will likely lead to tearout. Ask me how I found this out lol..

Anyhoo.. Next step was to mark how tall I needed the trim to be and rip it from the rest of the board. I did this on my band saw and then planed it flat to the line.



















Then I got to work cutting and fitting it. I ended up getting 2 drawers done today. I should have all 5 done this weekend.




























I also need to decide on a pull style.. I think the Tape pulls are a bit "high brow" for a tool cabinet lol.

Thanks for reading and stay tuned!


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


This is looking really good and giving me some ideas for my own tool cabinet… which is already built but some of your ideas have spurred me into thinking that I should rebuild parts of mine to incorporate some of what you've done. Thanks so much!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


That's a snappy detail. I like it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


Nice job Eric. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, snappy indeed!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


Wow!
You'll need some nice pulls to compliment the grand woodworking.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


"I think the Tape pulls are a bit "high brow" for a tool cabinet lol." You should at least go with new bailing wire.

That looks great Eric.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


Uh huh, that is the stuff….! Dig it.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


That really dresses those drawers up.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


Hi Eric, I've not had the chance to go through all of your series in this blog yet but I'm also working on tool and sand paper cabinets, you mentioned you rent and everything needs to be mobile, have you looked into French cleat system for hanging your cabinets on the wall?

That's what I'm doing that way I can move the cabinets to any wall I want when ever I want.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Making Trim for the Drawers...*
> 
> I took some time today to experiment with making some trim for the drawers. All in all I'd call it an unqualified success.
> 
> ...


I like that lil truck in the background of pic one. OH, and nice trim


----------

